# Multi House Repaints



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Getting ready to start on this bad boy, there is a total of 18 houses. This is house is being treated as a demo. If it turns out good we will continue on to the other 17 which I believe we will. Since I am the bestist painter ever. We have some stucco cracks to patch, We are only painting the body color. No high lights, fascia, eaves, ect.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wing, I would use a two inch brush on that, should come out good.Na man look's good, hope it works out fer ya.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet! Look forward to progress pix when you do them!
Is it through the HOA?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Is it through the HOA?


Nope, It through a local builder. the houses have been sitting for a while. They are starting to sell now so they want to make the cracks disappear.

I know how I am going to patch the cracks without it looking like a road map. I am curious if any one here has a system within a tight budget?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Any body?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love those smilies!
Any progress on the homes?


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Up north in mn we call this a time to reside job.... kidding I don't have an answer for you, but interested in the solution.

Nice group of homes though!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nope, It through a local builder. the houses have been sitting for a while. They are starting to sell now so they want to make the cracks disappear.
> 
> I know how I am going to patch the cracks without it looking like a road map. I am curious if any one here has a system within a tight budget?


I've had a lot of success with acrylic caulk in those situations. Having said that, I haven't tried it on newer buildings so if there's still some movement there then it might not hold up too good. Then again, if there's still movement there (building settling or dodgy foundations) then nothing will until it stops.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The caulk can work, however lines will often show as a shinier spot where the caulk is.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The caulk can work, however lines will often show as a shinier spot where the caulk is.


That may be down to the brand of caulk. I've never had that happen on an exterior. This job had quite a bit of hairline crack caulking and looks fine. I know there are some caulks that have a more runny consitancy, maybe they would flash/shine. The safest solution would be to caulk a small area and paint it to see the result.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

use elastomeric if on any type of stucco. Also priming the caulking will keep it from flashing.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Had a similar situation. (only one building though) We used a caulk that was made specifically for mortar type materials, (it had a sandy consistancy) that came in a color close to what the finish coat was. We put it on, and dabbed it with a damp sponge to get the look needed. 

You could use a roller or whatever to give it texture. May have to play a little to get it right.

Can't remember the name, but I'll see if I have some in the garage explosion.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

ellastomeric brush grade


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The caulk can work, however lines will often show as a shinier spot where the caulk is.



two coats usually does the trick for that or have had luck with some flat paints as well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do Not Use Caulk! We deal with this everyday...use brush grade elastomeric patching compound


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've never had any problems with caulk. I could take you around several jobs that I've done over the years that I haven't had any problems with. Then again, we are on different sides of the channel where products may differ in ingredients and a totally different climate so it may not be fair to make comparisons.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The brush grade is made specifically for stucco cracks. Caulk seems to flash & remain smoother than the surrounding sand finish stucco. IMHO


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> The brush grade is made specifically for stucco cracks. Caulk seems to flash & remain smoother than the surrounding sand finish stucco. IMHO


I haven't seen that product here (maybe they do have it here, I dunno) I'll check around because there are timmes when I could use something like that. We do have a product called 'mastic' for expansion joints that would probably do a better job on wider cracks than caulk and it isn't as smooth. 

I don't recall caulking anything wider than around 1/4". I think anything wider than that would definitely show up with caulk.

Caulk may shine due to the differing types of exterior paint we have to you. It does flash/shine on interior wall paint but I haven't had it flash/shine on exterior water-based masonry paint or oil paint so whatever is painted over it must make a difference to how the end product looks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> The brush grade is made specifically for stucco cracks. Caulk seems to flash & remain smoother than the surrounding sand finish stucco. IMHO


Do you have a brand name for this? I have some stucco to repaint... Thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Con Seal


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ok SW, thanks. yeah sounds like good stuff after talking with techs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got the call, as i was wondering what i was going to do next week. Got a green light. SWEET! And im not telling my secert on how i fill the cracks. But, i will tell you that it is NOT caulking or any kind of elasto patch. You can hack up a house doing that method.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got the call, as i was wondering what i was going to do next week. Got a green light. SWEET! And im not telling my secert on how i fill the cracks. But, i will tell you that it is NOT caulking or any kind of elasto patch. You can hack up a house doing that method.



Nice one gabe. That should be a good little number :thumbsup:

If you don't tell me the secret formula you're using then I'm not going to tell you the magic secret that only a very select few painters ever, EVER, get to hear about. It's only for the elite of the elite. It's a secret that's been only handed down from father painter to son painter since the beginning of time itself. Each painter that knows the secret is allowed only to pass it on to one other painter besides his first born son painter. You could have been that chosen one. It's your loss but there you go. You chose not to tell. So be it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Nice one gabe. That should be a good little number :thumbsup:
> 
> If you don't tell me the secret formula you're using then I'm not going to tell you the magic secret that only a very select few painters ever, EVER, get to hear about. It's only for the elite of the elite. It's a secret that's been only handed down from father painter to son painter since the beginning of time itself. Each painter that knows the secret is allowed only to pass it on to one other painter besides his first born son painter. You could have been that chosen one. It's your loss but there you go. You chose not to tell. So be it.


You already gave it out. 


TooledUp said:


> I would use one of them swirly sanders.


Besides it is for your own protection. If i told you, you would get a visit by 2 men wearing black suits known as hit men. I care that much for you and i also like your post. I think there funny. And i dont want to lose funny.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just got the call, as i was wondering what i was going to do next week. Got a green light. SWEET! And im not telling my secert on how i fill the cracks. But, i will tell you that it is NOT caulking or any kind of elasto patch. You can hack up a house doing that method.


Whatever Dude:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Whatever Dude:icon_rolleyes:


Lihgtn up. Im just messn. You need a chill pill bro.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ewing that was joking.... notice the smiley.....lighten up dude


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Im on my BB, cant see the smilie. 
So lets chill together


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhhh Yaaa now i see it! I am thinking of doing a youtube video on it. IDK we will see. if not i will do a series of pics


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dig all you want man, yard is rather large.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nEighter said:


> dig all you want man, yard is rather large.


----------

